# [NON RISOLTO]ancora k3b (ora non apre /dev/sr0 con cdaudio)

## nightshadow

Dopo svariate ricerche nel forum, averle provate tutte continuo ad avere lo stesso problema.

k3b vede il masterizzatore solo se lanciato da utente root.

il drive, /dev/sr0, appartiene al gruppo cdrom, gruppo cui mi sono agigunto l'utente.

e soprattutto, ad ogni riavvio il device sr0 appare con i permessi 660 invece che 666 come k3b suggerisce (e tenta di impostare).

da cosa puo' dipendere? da udev?

in ogni caso nemmeno da root mi riesce di scrivere.. mi appare un errore di cdrecord ma io direi di andare un passo alla volta...Last edited by nightshadow on Mon Jan 23, 2006 10:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xbb

660 va benissimo lo stesso se sei nel gruppo cdrom

```

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 11, 0 16 gen 17:32 /dev/sr0

```

a me cosi funziona, puoi scrivere che errore ti da quando tenti di masterizzare?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Potresti postare anche un bel dmesg?

Potrebbe essere anche contenuta qualche informazione da non scartare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nightshadow

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Potresti postare anche un bel dmesg?
> 
> Potrebbe essere anche contenuta qualche informazione da non scartare 

 

e come no?  :Smile: 

non lo ricopio tutto per questioni di leggibilita'.. ma solamente la parte significativa.

e' un notebook toshiba satellite M40 con chipset intel 915, hard disk SATA mentre il cdrom dovrebbe essere un EIDE normalissimo.

Aggiungo che nella kernel command line ho dovuto accordare il comando "libata.atapi_enabled=1" perche altrimenti non si attiva il DMA (non chiedetemi perche... ma nel forum ho trovato questa soluzione) il kernel e' gentoo-sources-2.6.15

[code]

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x1100 irq 14

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:746b 83:7d09 84:6023 85:7468 86:3c09 87:6023 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 195371568 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: TOSHIBA MK1032GS  Rev: AS02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1108 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0407

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33

ata2(0): applying bridge limits

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/33

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: MATSHITA  Model: DVD-RAM UJ-841S   Rev: 1.00

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 195371568 512-byte hdwr sectors (100030 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 > sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 6

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 7

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 8

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

[/CODE ]

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> scsi1 : ata_piix
> 
>   Vendor: MATSHITA  Model: DVD-RAM UJ-841S   Rev: 1.00
> 
>   Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05
> ...

 

Dunque ho estrapolato questo dal dmesg... hai percaso abilitato nel kernel lo "SCSI emulation support" ? anche perchè con il cdr o dvdr non ne avresti bisogno... forse è quello che incasina un pelo le cose... dopo se non è quello proviamo a vedere l epolicy di udev, ma che versione hai installato? non è che gestisci il tutto in ~x86?   :Wink: 

----------

## nightshadow

non e' lo SCSI emulation support che genera quel comportamento ma la libata (almeno credo) che ho dovuto attivare perche se uso l driver IDE non si attiva il DMA. questo e' l'unico workaround possible.

----------

## Dr.Dran

...mmm strano comportamente veramente...

Quindi riepilogando allo stato attuale K3B vede il masterizzatore?

----------

## nightshadow

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> ...mmm strano comportamente veramente...
> 
> Quindi riepilogando allo stato attuale K3B vede il masterizzatore?

 

si lo vede, ma solo da root.. altrimenti da utente mi dice "nessun dispositivo"

potrebbe anche essere un problema di cdrecord, perche come utente il comando cdrecord non "esiste"... mentre da root invece si...

----------

## Lestaat

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

>  *DranXXX wrote:*   ...mmm strano comportamente veramente...
> 
> Quindi riepilogando allo stato attuale K3B vede il masterizzatore? 
> 
> si lo vede, ma solo da root.. altrimenti da utente mi dice "nessun dispositivo"
> ...

 

Avevo un problema simile..

Lanciando k3b da utente non vedeva i masterizzatore da root si..

potevo anche aggirare il problema avviando il pannello di configurazione di k3b (che viene lanciato solo come root), scegliendo il masterizzatore e poi avviare k3b da utente funzionava.

Il problema era cmq che dopo ogni avvio "dimenticava" il tutto e dovevo rifare daccapo....ora ho scoperto gnombaker e usando gnome preferisco perchè ho disinstallato tutte le QT finalmente quindi non mi sono impegnato troppo per risolvere.

Il problema non credo siano i permessi ma il fatto che k3b non permette la SCELTA del dispositivo all'utente ma settandolo da root viene memorizzato solo per la sessione.

Non so se mi sono spiegato ma non saprei come spiegarlo altrimenti.

Non do una soluzione ma un punto di vista un po diverso del problema potrebbe portare alla soluzione no?

 :Smile: 

Ciao ciao

PS

prova a vedere se passando dal pannello di conf di k3b prima di lanciarlo come utente funziona.

Nel qual caso il problema non sono i permessi.

----------

## nightshadow

Dunque.. no non funziona. anche perche posso lanciare la configurazione da utente e mi chiede la passwd di root. cosi il masterizzatore viene visto, ma quando salvo e chiudo le impostazioni non cambia nulla...  continua a non vedere il masterizzatore....

----------

## Lestaat

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> Dunque.. no non funziona. anche perche posso lanciare la configurazione da utente e mi chiede la passwd di root. cosi il masterizzatore viene visto, ma quando salvo e chiudo le impostazioni non cambia nulla...  continua a non vedere il masterizzatore....

 

mmm..

nel pannellino è anche possibile associare il dispositivo ad un gruppo..

dovrebbe essere il primo campo in alto....

sei in quel gruppo?

----------

## nightshadow

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il drive, /dev/sr0, appartiene al gruppo cdrom, gruppo cui mi sono agigunto l'utente.
> 
> e soprattutto, ad ogni riavvio il device sr0 appare con i permessi 660 invece che 666 come k3b suggerisce (e tenta di impostare).
> ...

 

Mi autoquoto dal primo messaggio... come puoi vedere e' gia cosi...  :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Se fai un ls -laF sul device che utente e owner ti da?

----------

## nightshadow

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Se fai un ls -laF sul device che utente e owner ti da?

 

```

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 11, 0 17 gen  2006 sr0

```

----------

## Dr.Dran

Bene prova a fare una cosa dal prompt come utente se digiti "groups" che output di fornisce?

----------

## nightshadow

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Bene prova a fare una cosa dal prompt come utente se digiti "groups" che output di fornisce?

 

```

wheel audio cdrom cdrw users plugdev

```

----------

## Dr.Dran

mmm... hai installato cdrecord-prodvd o cdrtools... te lo chiedo per farmi un quadro globale della situazione... anche perchè è sicuramente una stupidata... hai le use dvdr e cdrw?

----------

## nightshadow

speta speta che provo.. 

dunque: ho la use dvdr ma non la cdrw... e -non chiedermi perche, credevo bastasse la use dvdr- ho cdrecord ma non cdrecord-prodvd.....

ho agigunto la cdrw nel make.conf e ho fatto un pretend --newuse ma non tenta di ergere ne cdrecord ne cdrecord-prodvd....

EDIT:

Maciste.....

adesso vede il masterizzatore anche da utente (ho emerso cdrecord-prodvd) mo devo provare se scrive (perche da root mi dava un errore cdrecord a proposito di buffer underrun senza nemmeno iniziare a scrivere.. ma forse la soluzione e' la stessa).

solo che non ho CDRW o CDR a portata di mano... modifico il tag, provo e vediamo come si comporta... eventualmente rimetto il tag NON RISOLTO se non dovessi avere successo...

grazie mille per la pazienza!

----------

## Dr.Dran

Di niente, in questi casi provando si impara   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Se hai risolto il problema postresti postare le configurazioni che hai utilizzato, perchè debbo passare per questioni di lavoro da Gnome a KDE e quindi debbo migrare il mio ambiente di sviluppo sotto qt e compagnia bella... e quindi dovrò passare da Gnomebacker a K3B   :Very Happy: 

Thanx e Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nightshadow

Occhei.. sono di nuovo qui:

i problemi iniziali sembrano risolti.. solo che continua a darmi problemi!!

ho tentato di copiare un CD dati.. un CD di quelli presenti nelle riviste, tanto per intenderci. legge il CD e crea correttamente il file .iso.

quando invece inserisco un CD audio, immediatamente mi dice:

--------------------------------------------

impossibile aprire l dispositivo /dev/sr0

Errore dell alettura sessione 1

--------------------------------------------

inutile dire che sr0 esiste e funziona correttamente (altrimenti non leggerebbe il CD dati..)

in ogni caso clicco su mostra informazioni di debig e leggo:

```

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.12.10

KDE Version: 3.5.0

QT Version:  3.3.4

Kernel:      2.6.15-gentoo

Devices

-----------------------

MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S 1.00 (/dev/sr0, ) at  [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-RAM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD-R DL; DVD+R; DVD+RW; DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R sequenziale; DVD-R sequenziale a doppio strato; DVD-RAM; DVD-RW a riscrittura limitata; DVD-RW sequenziale; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R a doppio strato; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; Riscrittura limitata]

```

niente altro.

ok, allora provo (prima di avviare la copia) a scegliere nel menu "modo copia" la voce "copia clonata" invece di "copia normale".

 non copia lo stesos pero' nell'output di debug leggo:

```

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.12.10

KDE Version: 3.5.0

QT Version:  3.3.4

Kernel:      2.6.15-gentoo

Devices

-----------------------

MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S 1.00 (/dev/sr0, ) at  [CD-R; CD-RW; CD-ROM; DVD-ROM; DVD-RAM; DVD-R; DVD-RW; DVD-R DL; DVD+R; DVD+RW; DVD+R DL] [DVD-ROM; DVD-R sequenziale; DVD-R sequenziale a doppio strato; DVD-RAM; DVD-RW a riscrittura limitata; DVD-RW sequenziale; DVD+RW; DVD+R; DVD+R a doppio strato; CD-ROM; CD-R; CD-RW] [SAO; TAO; Riscrittura limitata]

readcd

-----------------------

scsidev: '1,0,0'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

/usr/bin/readcd: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/sg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

/usr/bin/readcd: For possible targets try 'readcd -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

/usr/bin/readcd: For possible transport specifiers try 'readcd dev=help'.

readcd command:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/readcd -v dev=1,0,0 f=/home/simone/k3b_0.img -clone retries=128 

```

ma perche cerca /dev/sg*  se lui per primo vece il masterizatore come  sr0?

dai su.. non mi tocchera' mica mettere windows solo per masterizzare...  :Sad: (

----------

## makami

Anche io ho un masterizzatore usb, purtroppo non mi funziona con versioni >= 0.12.* 

le ho dovute maskerare, sto usando sempre l'ultima 0.11

Con le 0.12 vede il drive ma se tento di accederci da k3b per la lettura o la scrittura il programma si blocca e devo killarlo. Fino al riavvio successivo il device non funziona. Se non uso k3b tutto funziona bene.. mah

Che possa centrare con questa faq presa da kde.org ?

Q: I cannot select my ATAPI CD-ROM as reading device in the cd copy dialog.

A: K3b uses cdrdao for CD copy up to version 0.10.x. Since the most recent version of cdrdao (1.1.7) does not support ATAPI devices you can only select SCSI devices in the copy dialog. To be able to use your CD-ROM or DVD-ROM as reading device you may either enable ide-scsi or install the cvs version of cdrdao which supports ATAPI devices for reading.

----------

## stefanoxjx

Come utente, k3b non mi vede il masterizzatore mentre come root si.

Quando cerco di entrare nella finestra di scrittura mi dice:

```

K3b non ha trovato un masterizzatore adatto.

Potrai solo creare una immagine.

```

Inizialmente ho provato ad aggiungere l'utente al gruppo cdrw e cdrom, ma niente da fare.

Poi ho fatto una ricerca ed ho seguito le istruzioni che si trovano in questo post, ma ho ancora lo stesso problema.

Cos'altro potrebbe essere?

Grazie.

Ciao.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Poi ho fatto una ricerca ed ho seguito le istruzioni che si trovano in questo post, ma ho ancora lo stesso problema.

 

Potevi continuare su quel thread no? C'era proprio bisogno di aprirne uno nuovo?

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Grazie

 

Prego....

----------

## Apetrini

Io continuo a non capire perche si sta usando l'emulazione scsi e non direttamente il driver hdX....

Non conosco nessun vantaggio ad usare l'emulazione scsi per masterizzare... ce ne sono?

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *stefanoxjx wrote:*   Poi ho fatto una ricerca ed ho seguito le istruzioni che si trovano in questo post, ma ho ancora lo stesso problema. 
> 
> Potevi continuare su quel thread no? C'era proprio bisogno di aprirne uno nuovo?
> 
>  *stefanoxjx wrote:*   Grazie 
> ...

 

Scusami, ma:

1. Visti i toni con i quali mi hai scritto (non solo in questa discussione) non ho ancora capito se sei proprio tu così o se sono io che ti sto sulle p@lle   :Question: 

2. Non so mai come comportarmi, se apro una nuova discrussione non va bene perchè dovevo continuare con una già aperta, se continuo con una già aperta non va bene perchè dovevo aprirne una di nuova, ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa lo faccio nel terrore di aver sbagliato qualcos;  onestamente non ho ancora capito come devo fare.

3. Mi sembra di essere sempre stato educato e gentile, quindi non capisco perchè devi sempre aggredirmi in questo modo   :Question: 

Ciao.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 1. Visti i toni con i quali mi hai scritto (non solo in questa discussione) non ho ancora capito se sei proprio tu così o se sono io che ti sto sulle p@lle  
> 
> 2. Non so mai come comportarmi, se apro una nuova discrussione non va bene perchè dovevo continuare con una già aperta, se continuo con una già aperta non va bene perchè dovevo aprirne una di nuova, ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa lo faccio nel terrore di aver sbagliato qualcos;  onestamente non ho ancora capito come devo fare.
> 
> 3. Mi sembra di essere sempre stato educato e gentile, quindi non capisco perchè devi sempre aggredirmi in questo modo  
> ...

 

1) Boh non mi sembrava di essere stato eccessivamente lapidario... ti ho semplicemente detto che potevi continuare su quel thread visto che l'avevi anche cercato.... Non mi stai sulle balle, del resto non ti conosco e quindi potresti essere la persona più simpatica di questo mondo come quella più antipatica... svolgo solo il mio lavoro di moderatore nel ricordare agli utenti il corretto comportamento. Mi pare che per ora nessuno sia mai stato crocifisso   :Smile: 

Se a volte posso sembrare sbrigativo nelle risposte è perché magari sono di corsa quindi tendo a scrivere un messaggio sintetico... spero di non essere mai stato scortese perché mi dispiacerebbe   :Rolling Eyes: 

2) Beh semplicemente leggi le linee guida e cerca di aderire a quelle il più spesso possibile   :Wink:  Se ogni tanto sbagli pace   :Rolling Eyes:  Magari cerca di non farlo spesso   :Smile: 

3) Mi fai per cortesia un esempio di dove ti ho aggredito... ti assicuro che con ogni probabilità non l'ho fatto apposta o intenzionalmente    :Rolling Eyes: 

n ogni caso ti faccio le mie scuse preventive   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 1. Visti i toni con i quali mi hai scritto (non solo in questa discussione) non ho ancora capito se sei proprio tu così o se sono io che ti sto sulle p@lle   

 

Non sono la persona a cui é diretta la domanda ma penso di sapere comunque la risposta: no, non gli stai sulle palle. Alle volte Cazzantonio (ma non solo lui... é capitato anche a me e, probabilmente, anche agli altri moderatori) può sembrare scortese e brusco. Può essere dovuto alla fretta, al nervosismo di una giornata particolare, a tantissime cose. Anche noi moderatori siamo esseri umani e, alle volte, pensiamo che comunque dare una risposta, anche se scortese, può aiutare il forum.

Alle volte questo é vero e altre volte invece no (purtroppo, nel secondo caso).

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Non so mai come comportarmi, se apro una nuova discrussione non va bene perchè dovevo continuare con una già aperta, se continuo con una già aperta non va bene perchè dovevo aprirne una di nuova, ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa lo faccio nel terrore di aver sbagliato qualcos;  onestamente non ho ancora capito come devo fare.

 

Nello specifico di questo caso. Hai fatto la ricerca, hai trovato quel topic e hai seguito le istruzioni in quel topic. Il posto più corretto per dire "ho questo problema, le istruzioni di questo thread non sono riuscite a risolverlo" sarebbe stato quel topic.

Se invece avessi cercato di continuare una discussione aperta per un problema diverso dal tuo in quel caso sarebbe stato sbagliato.

Il tutto si compatta nella frase: un problema, un topic. Quindi non due topic per lo stesso problema e neanche due problemi nello stesso topic. Ok?

In ogni caso noi moderatori non mordiamo, alle volte siamo un pò brontoloni ma quando siamo diventati moderatori ci hanno tolto i denti e dato una comoda dentiera in gomma per non far male agli utenti  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanoxjx

No no, calmi ragazzi, nel frattempo sono andato a bere un caffè e anch'io mi sono calmato   :Embarassed: 

Il problema è che anch'io sono un essere umano (non un moderatore però  :Very Happy: ) e dopo aver ricevuto una serie di telefonate che mi hanno fatto girare i ......... mi sono anche trovato nel thread la frase

```

Potevi continuare su quel thread no? C'era proprio bisogno di aprirne uno nuovo? 

```

che mi è sembrata un po' aggressiva, e di impeto ho risposto senza ragionare.

Poi bisogna anche dire che una cosa scritta può sembrar dire quello che in realtà non è.

Quindi mi scuso io con voi per il mio sfogo che tra l'altro non era nemmeno indirizzato a voi   :Wink: 

Comunque continuo ad avere k3b che non vede il masterizzatore dvd   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

P.S. Per farmi perdonare, se mai ne avrò la possibilità, vi pagherò una birra   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> No no, calmi ragazzi, nel frattempo sono andato a bere un caffè e anch'io mi sono calmato   

 

Bene allora adesso ti posso caziare per aver postato senza pensare!   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## stefanoxjx

```

Bene allora adesso ti posso caziare per aver postato senza pensare! :twisted: :lol:

```

E in questo caso non posso dire nulla   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nightshadow

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche io ho un masterizzatore usb, purtroppo non mi funziona con versioni >= 0.12.* 
> 
> 

 

ti ringrazio per l'intervento ma se leggi bene dal primo post io non ho un masterizzatore USB ma un masterizzatore IDE/ATAPI

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Potevi continuare su quel thread no? C'era proprio bisogno di aprirne uno nuovo? 
> 
> 

 

se posso spezzare una lancia a favore, non ha aperto nessun thread nuovo... questo thread l'ho aperto io e non stefanoxjx... e con tutto il rispetto, per uno cle legge sei sembrato parecchio lapidario!

poi posso capirti, perche anche io sono stato admin e moderatore in un forum solo italiano (e non internazionale come questo) che oggi conta oltre 52 mila iscritti con un record di 1300 utenti contemporanei sul sito. e so cosa vuol dire avere le balle girate e rispondere male a qualcuno senza volerlo..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Io continuo a non capire perche si sta usando l'emulazione scsi e non direttamente il driver hdX....
> 
> Non conosco nessun vantaggio ad usare l'emulazione scsi per masterizzare... ce ne sono?
> ...

 

beh.. si.. e fondamentali.. leggi i primi post e lo capirai.. comunque, in breve, con il chipset intel e l'hdd SATA, su hdc non si attiva la modalita' DMA.

il trucco da me usato non e' l'emulazione SCSI "vecchio stile" ma l'emulazione IDE/ATAPI inclusa nei nuovi driver SATA:

se vupi saperne di piu puoi consultare la guida:

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_SATA_and_Linux

In ogni caso speravo di trovare qualche ispirazione agiguntiva viste le risposte che si sono susseguite e invece trovo solo polemiche.. e questo mi dispiace..  :Sad: 

dai su.. fate pace!  :Razz: 

BTW.. sto provando a ricompilare il 2.6.15-r1 disattivando completamente il supporto IDE e tenere solo libata.. vediamo che succede...

e ancora, per chi si vuole documentare, potebbe anche essere un bug del kernel poiche libata e' tutto sommato, relativamente nuovo.

vi invito a leggere

http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/11/29/186

da cui traggo una parte saliente  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Let me know if the documentation is too cryptic, I'd be happy to expand 
> 
> on it if necessary.  I think most users will want to boot with 
> ...

 

qui si riferisce a una configurazione con i driver SATA installati come modulo e non statici come me, in ogni caso il risultato e' che non sono ancora stati testati in write mode...

ma perche non mi legge i CDAUDIO?Last edited by nightshadow on Tue Jan 24, 2006 3:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 1. Visti i toni con i quali mi hai scritto (non solo in questa discussione) non ho ancora capito se sei proprio tu così o se sono io che ti sto sulle p@lle   

 

No ti assicuro che cazzantonio non ce l'ha con nessuno e solo che a volte nei forum non si capisce molto bene quello che una persona intende, ho avuto agli inizi le stesse perplessita' con Shev, forse l'abuso di emoction aiuterebbe un po' (questa era una frase di Shev  :Very Happy: )

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 2. Non so mai come comportarmi, se apro una nuova discrussione non va bene perchè dovevo continuare con una già aperta, se continuo con una già aperta non va bene perchè dovevo aprirne una di nuova, ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa lo faccio nel terrore di aver sbagliato qualcos;  onestamente non ho ancora capito come devo fare.

 

No non farlo nella paura, ci mancherebbe, i mod sono qui per spostare e mergiare (viva lo stato bodhisattva... mahahahahha) chiaramente una ricerca prima bisogna sempre farla (non sto parlando di nessun caso in particolare). Sbagliare e' umano e poi non sempre la ricerca porta a buoni risultati si sa, non per questo bisogna postare alla buona pensando "tanto ci sono i moderatori".

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 3. Mi sembra di essere sempre stato educato e gentile, quindi non capisco perchè devi sempre aggredirmi in questo modo  

 

Mai nessuno ha detto il contrario  :Very Happy:  .

Per concludere, come gia' detto piu' volte, il forum e' un buon stumento di comunicazione ma di queste incomprensioni ne crea molte e non ci si puo' fare molto (se non abusare delle emoction  :Razz:  ).

----------

## nightshadow

x i moderatori:

se vi servisse, sto brevettando un nuovo apparecchio che potrebbe tornare molto utile soprattutto per voi.

sara' disponibile a breve sul mercato e dovrebbe costare pochi euro (indicativamente dovrei riuscire a ridurre i prezzi sotto i 20 euro)

Tale meraviglia della tecnica  si chiamera' "RANDELLO  USB" e dopo poche settimane dal lancio sar'a disponibile la versione deluxe "RANDELLO USB CHIODATO"

e la versione Bin Laden che, oltre all'equipaggiamento deluxe, tramite un apposito pulsante sul manico spara puzzette.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

!rotfl!

----------

## stefanoxjx

x "nightshadow"

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dai su.. fate pace! 
> 
> 

 

Per quel che mi riguarda............................già fatto!!!!!!!!   :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Non so mai come comportarmi, se apro una nuova discrussione non va bene perchè dovevo continuare con una già aperta, se continuo con una già aperta non va bene perchè dovevo aprirne una di nuova, ogni volta che scrivo qualcosa lo faccio nel terrore di aver sbagliato qualcos;  onestamente non ho ancora capito come devo fare.
> 
> 

 

Mi pare che la politica che si addotta in questo forum sia abbastanza chiara:

 Un problema un post

 Se il problema viene risolto si aggiunge il tag [Risolto]

 Se il problema sembrava risolto e si era aggiunto il tag [Risolto] lo si toglie e si continua la la discussione

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Mi sembra di essere sempre stato educato e gentile, quindi non capisco perchè devi sempre aggredirmi in questo modo  
> 
> 

 

Non mi sembra che nessuno ti stia aggredendo. Mi pare anzi che ti sia stata indicata la maniera corretta per usufruire di questo forum ( e per rendere agli altri agevole la consultazione ). Se i post sono frammentati sarà difficile in futuro poter recuperare le informazioni necessarie per risolvere un problema analogo a quello che si è presentato a te.

----------

